# NMD - Yorkville VGM14 mixer



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I came upon a used mixer at an attractive price last weekend, and grabbed it.

It's a 14 channel passive live mixer from Yorkville, and a nice step up from the Mackie PROFX8 that I was using previously.

It's a 10 mono + 2 stereo setup:

10 mono channels with XLR in, Line in, Insert Jack, 3 band EQ with sweepable mids, 80Hz high pass filter

2 mono/stereo channels with XLR and L/R TRS, slightly different EQ setup, no insert jack

So, up to 12 mics, which is a huge improvement from the 4 I had previously on the Mackie.

2 of the mono channels have a Hi-Z toggle for plugging an instrument straight in.

Besides the main mix, there is a monitor bus, an effects bus, and an Aux bus that can be toggled pre/post fader on a per channel basis.

The built-in effects can be chained with the external effects loop, which is nice. The Mackie made me choose one or the other.

There's also a USB interface built in. I'm assuming 2 in and 2 out, but not sure yet.

There's also a 9-band graphic eq that can be assigned to the main mix or the monitor mix as desired.

Physically it feels very sturdy, with metal guards wrapped around on all sides, while still lightweight and very portable. The front edge of the mixer doubles as a carry handle.

Sound quality seems quite exceptional to me. The preamps are considerably more powerful than the Mackie. Per channel EQ seems to work well. The sliders feel sturdy and smooth.

The only downside I've noticed so far is that there is no "usb thru" toggle to stop the signals coming into mixer via usb from entering the main mix. This will limit some specific applications (e.g. monitoring a pre-existing track while recording a new part in a DAW), but I think I'll survive. I'm a bit puzzled that they didn't think of this during design; it's a common feature on smallish mixers with an interface built in.

Besides that little quibble, I'm very happy with the mixer so far. Need more time on it to really know, but so far it's great!

Yorkville


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a great little mixer! Very versatile. Congrats!


----------

